# [GUIDE]Galaxy Nexus MTP and Ubuntu or Mint Linux File Transfer



## loveubuntu (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is how you do it courtesy of Shannon VanWagner

and his website Humans Enabled

Thanks Shannon. Here is the what you should do: again all credit goes to Shannon VanWagner. Fire up a terminal session:

1-

```
sudo apt-get install libusb-dev
```
2- download libmtp tar.gz from http://sourceforge.net/projects/libmtp/files/libmtp/

3-cd to the directory you downloaded to: Download in this case, case sensitive


```
cd Download
```
4- extract the tar package


```
tar xvf libmtp-1.1.1.tar.gz
```
please make sure you check the file version, this file changes as it is updated and change it accordingly per the above website

5- cd to the newly created folder that has the extracted file:


```
cd libmtp-1.1.1
```
again don't forget to change the name if the version has changed

6- compile and install: do each step separately


```
./configure --prefix=/usr
```


```
make
```


```
sudo make install
```
7- while in the same directory in the terminal, copy the rules from there to the udev folder:


```
sudo cp 69-libmtp.rules /etc/udev/rules.d
```
8- install gMTP:


```
sudo apt-get install gmtp
```
9- open up gMTP, go to edit/prefrences and check the box for Always Show Download Path. This way when you are downloading from the phone to your computer, you are asked to choose a location. Use the Add button to upload from your Linux Box to the phone. Delete does, well, Delete a file.


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for this, but whenever I go to open up gMTP on Ubuntu 11.10, and I do add/search for devices the program freezes and then closes. I also used 1.2 instead of 1.1 mtp libs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Seriously try out qtadb it works awesome. Its basically an adb based file explorer and then some.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

As an alternative, you can do something like

1) get this https://play.google....re=related_apps or use dropbear on the terminal

2) set it up and run it

3) in your linux desktop in the folder bar for switching folders, type:

sftp://username[email protected]​
After that, you can transfer files over wifi from your computer to android securely or from android to your computer (including your filesystem outside of the "sdcard").


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> Seriously try out qtadb it works awesome. Its basically an adb based file explorer and then some.


Thanks for making this suggestion. After messing with it for a day, I finally got it working. Had to "chmod +x QtADB" to get it to run. Took me a while to figure that out.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I am running Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and everything seemed to compile and I have the 69-libmtp rules file in the etc/udev folder, but gMTP will still not connect with my GNex. I can use Wifi File Explorer, but would really like to set this up to work properly. I tried the 1.1.3 libmtp and that just threw errors in the make command, so I tried 1.1.2 and it compiled, but gMTP still doesn't see my GNex. Any help would be much appreciated. I'm a bit of a Ubuntu noob, so please be nice.


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

bridaddy69 said:


> Seriously try out qtadb it works awesome. Its basically an adb based file explorer and then some.


Agreed. Much better solution.


----------

